# Made in America??



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I'm planning on getting myself a carry 1911 when I get back from Iraq and I'm really torn between the Kimber and Para makes. I thought the Para's were made in Ft Lauderdale but I saw a pic of one that said "made in Canada" And I'm pretty sure that the Kimbers are made in NY but could be wrong. With our economy hurting the way it is the last thing i want to do is send my money to another country. 

Need Info

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Paras are indeed Canadian. Kimbers are assembled in NY.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Parts are made all over the world now. I think the only full made in America model is the S&W in 1911's. Could be wrong about that though.:smt017


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Les Baer manufactures all of his own parts here with the exception of barrels which come from KART which is American. You can call him yourself to inquire. They are not cheap, but are VERY good.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

It's nice to see some people look at where things are made before buying.:smt1099


----------

